# ViP222 - L5.03 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Time for upgrade new installs only:

```
23:23:12 01/27/11
PID=08B2h
 DownloadID: 2DGC
 Upgrading FW:
 L503:'L040'-'L099'
 L503:'L040'-'L099'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]''L040'-'L099','L503'-'L503'
 New FW: 'L503'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

That was quick. My VIP222 just received the L5.01 upgrade a week ago. What happened to L5.02?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps taken by other model - new versions assigned to any model.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updates:

```
PID=08BDh
 DownloadID: 2EGC
 Upgrading FW:
 L503:'L100'-'L502','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 L503:'L100'-'L502','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]''L100'-'L503','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 New FW: 'L503'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222}  R0078568393-R0085928814 R0083207379-R0083207379 R0088934207-R0088934207
 '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} [371] ...
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update:

```
PID=08B2h
 DownloadID: 2FGC
 Upgrading FW:
 L503:'L040'-'L502','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 L503:'L040'-'L502','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]''L040'-'L503','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 New FW: 'L503'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

